
Best Ways to Save All the Useful Articles You Come Across Online - iProject
http://lifehacker.com/5961188/whats-the-best-way-to-save-all-the-useful-articles-i-come-across-online?tag=ask-lifehacker
======
gadders
Just use Pocket <http://www.getpocket.com>

